# Hello Everyone!



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey everybody. New member here checking in from Danville, Ky. Me, my wife, and two daughters have been camping for some time now, we've been using our trusty little popup camper while we've searched for the perfect TT, (and saved up







.We bought the diesel in Dec. so we would have something to pull it. Well, the wife won't even consider anything but an Outback, so we've been searching pretty hard lately so we'll have one before the end of Feb. I'll probably post a want ad in the classifieds, but I thought I'd drop in here first and say hello.

Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

_*Welcome to Outbackers*_

Can't wait too see witch model you choose. Can't go wrong with any of them









Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi toolaidback
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us








Please keep us posted on your progress...
I too am curious as to which model you're considering









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Good luck on your hunt for the perfect Outback. Let us know if you have ANY questions.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Toolaidback








So what Outback model is catching your fancy?


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We too would like to welcome you to the best forum on the net.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to you!! Congratulations on your decision! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

toolaidback said:


> , the wife won't even consider anything but an Outback,
> 
> Scott


You have a very smart Wife







Welcome to Outbackers.com, look forward to seeing what Outback you get. Good luck on the hunt and keep us posted
Bill


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

WAcamper said:


> Welcome Toolaidback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for the last 6-8 months we were sold on a 26rks because we loved the rear kitchen. Then we bought our tow vehicle ('06 Ram Mega cab CTD) and the girls (ages 12 and 8) started talking about how much fun it would be to bring friends and the dogs (1 choc & 1 yellow Lab) when we get our new camper. So as of yesterday, we are looking somewhere in the 60 to 70 foot model







lol. Seriously, we've decided it had to have bunks, and where not sure if we are going with a 5er or a bumper pull. We like the 31ft. Sydney, but like I said above, we've just bought a new truck and i'm trying not to empty the savings account this early in my life, remember I have two daughters so there is plenty of time for that. Any suggestions, models, dealers, tow equipment? I spoke with Marci @ Lakeshore a couple of months ago, but would like to stay local if possible.

Thanks for the welcome everyone,
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Welcome Toolaidback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for the last 6-8 months we were sold on a 26rks because we loved the rear kitchen. Then we bought our tow vehicle ('06 Ram Mega cab CTD) and the girls (ages 12 and 8) started talking about how much fun it would be to bring friends and the dogs (1 choc & 1 yellow Lab) when we get our new camper. So as of yesterday, we are looking somewhere in the 60 to 70 foot model







lol. Seriously, we've decided it had to have bunks, and where not sure if we are going with a 5er or a bumper pull. We like the 31ft. Sydney, but like I said above, we've just bought a new truck and i'm trying not to empty the savings account this early in my life, remember I have two daughters so there is plenty of time for that. Any suggestions, models, dealers, tow equipment? I spoke with Marci @ Lakeshore a couple of months ago, but would like to stay local if possible.

Thanks for the welcome everyone,
Scott
[/quote]

The 31 foot Outbacks are really nice....but BIG.

We have a 28RSS, that has the Quad Bunk house up front and we LOVE it. The boys get their own room and can each bring a friend along. Take a look at the model. The slide-out on the side REALLY opens up the trailer and makes it appear much bigger.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Too girls that age? A BUNKHOUSE is a must! Plenty of room for friends and their stuff! I have the 31RQS....plenty of room. So has the 32. The 28RSDS is nice, too. Any of them will fit your needs, I think.

Congrats and pick the one that fits your needs the best. Only remember, OUTBACK all the way!

Mark


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the group! Can't wait to find out which one you decide on.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*To Outbackers.com*


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome







Good luck on your search and keep us informed on what you find.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

It's always nice to see new Kentuckians! We live just outside of Bowling Green, near Mammoth Cave. We bought our OB this past fall from Steve at Northside RV in Lexington. If you consider going the new route, he is wonderful to work with.

Keep us posted on which model you choose. We spend a lot of time at Barren Lake - let us know if you ever head this way. You are going to fall in LOVE with your new OB - good luck!

Lesley


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, toolaidback!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> It's always nice to see new Kentuckians! We live just outside of Bowling Green, near Mammoth Cave. We bought our OB this past fall from Steve at Northside RV in Lexington. If you consider going the new route, he is wonderful to work with.
> 
> ...


Will do, the kids are wanting to do Jellystone this year, and check out Ky. down under, so maybe we will run into you guys.
Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







You'll love whatever model you get. We love our 28. Tows like a 30 and camps like a 35. 
Scott


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Toolaidback!

Customers First RV in Memphis, IN was our dealer. They matched the Lakeshore offer. Pleasant experience with them to boot.


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> , the wife won't even consider anything but an Outback,
> 
> Scott


You have a very smart Wife







Welcome to Outbackers.com, look forward to seeing what Outback you get. Good luck on the hunt and keep us posted
Bill
[/quote]

I like her already...

Reverie


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Great decision!! We purchased our Outback last September after looking at _many_ different brands. We were very impressed with the quality of the OB and the decision to make the purchase was an easy one. Good luck with choosing a model for your family.



toolaidback said:


> Well, the wife won't even consider anything but an Outback


Oh ya....I have to add that your wife is one smart cookie!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck on your choices! Welcome to the fun!

Carey


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Welcome Toolaidback!
> 
> Customers First RV in Memphis, IN was our dealer. They matched the Lakeshore offer. Pleasant experience with them to boot.


Thanks, I just found out they will be at the Louisville boat and Rv show next week, and they are suppose to have some big rebates on their '06 models left. Everyone cross your fingers!!!
Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Welcome Toolaidback!
> 
> Customers First RV in Memphis, IN was our dealer. They matched the Lakeshore offer. Pleasant experience with them to boot.


Thanks, I just found out they will be at the Louisville boat and Rv show next week, and they are suppose to have some big rebates on their '06 models left. Everyone cross your fingers!!!
Scott
[/quote]

Louisville show starts this weekend, Lexington show is next weekend.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome! We also bought ours from Steve at Northside RV in Lexington. 
Will probably see you around. Lots of good campgrounds in KY.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> Welcome! We also bought ours from Steve at Northside RV in Lexington.
> Will probably see you around. Lots of good campgrounds in KY.


We're also planning on going to Northside this week (I wanted to wait untill after the rv show), i'll make sure I ask for Steve. Do you know if they match competitors prices?
Scott


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome for the other side of the States......WELCOME FORM OREGON


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcom toolaidback & family!

Good luck with your search. I know all about those girls -- they travel in packs! An Outback can handle it for sure. We love our Havana. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Welome Scott. Glad to have you.

Hmmmmm, Too laid back... Kool Aid, Outback...

Don't worry about it, I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Welome Scott. Glad to have you.
> 
> Hmmmmm, Too laid back... Kool Aid, Outback...
> 
> Don't worry about it, I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


Cool, now I get it. Thanks j1m! 
Toolaidback, Welcome to the outbacker site and enjoy your TT!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

j1mfrog said:


> Welome Scott. Glad to have you.
> 
> Hmmmmm, Too laid back... Kool Aid, Outback...
> 
> Don't worry about it, I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


My wife always tells me i'm too laid back about everything, but worrying hasn't gotten me anywhere yet.
Scott


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Welcome! We also bought ours from Steve at Northside RV in Lexington.
> Will probably see you around. Lots of good campgrounds in KY.


We're also planning on going to Northside this week (I wanted to wait untill after the rv show), i'll make sure I ask for Steve. Do you know if they match competitors prices?
Scott
[/quote]

I bought mine from Gary at Northside.
It's almost a waste of time to even go to Northside while the shows are going on as all their salesmen and their inventory is at the shows.
The Lexington and Louisville shows are both going on next weekend and Northside will be at both of them.


----------

